# My Computer Died



## Mike (Sep 26, 2019)

I had a strange problem this AM while posting here,
I couldn't upload a picture.

I tried to open "My Documents" and couldn't, I ran
2 diagnostic programmes, did 2 full scans, all clear.

Still couldn't open a file, I restored the PC to an earlier
date, still the same.

I can open programmes and get on the net, but I can
do no opening of files.

I opened it and cleaned out the dust etc., now it won't
switch on.

Now I need a new machine, I went to PC World, the one
I wanted to buy is out of stock, they will order one for me
if I pay £4 for the delivery either to my home or to the store!

Needless to say they didn't get an order.

My search continues.

Mike.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 26, 2019)

ugh...good luck, Mike


----------



## TravelinMan (Sep 27, 2019)

You must have been running Windows 10 OS.  Are you looking for another machine to run that OS?


----------



## Mike (Sep 27, 2019)

I only understand Windows now and don't
fancy learning a new one.

Mike.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 27, 2019)

What brand is it?


----------



## TravelinMan (Sep 27, 2019)

When you are shopping for a new machine I would strongly recommend getting one that has an electronic hard drive.  My new Acer cold boots in 9 seconds.  Page loads are also mostly much faster, depending on the app.


----------



## Mike (Sep 28, 2019)

Thank you for you replies, I have ordered one
from where I usually get electronic stuff and
it will come on Monday.

It won't have a solid state hard drive, just a
normal one that spins, I do have one though
for backing things up.

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 28, 2019)

Mike said:


> Thank you for you replies, I have ordered one
> from where I usually get electronic stuff and
> it will come on Monday.
> 
> ...


@Mike what are you using now?? With no computer until Monday..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2019)

Mike said:


> Thank you for you replies, I have ordered one
> from where I usually get electronic stuff and
> it will come on Monday.
> 
> ...


 what's the make of the one that's just died Mike?..and desktop or lappy?  very frustrating when this happens isn't it?..


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## toffee (Sep 28, 2019)

when they go wrong its hair pulling time


----------



## Mike (Sep 28, 2019)

Ken, I have a small Acer 10" tablet with a clip on keyboard,
this I have cobbled together with the big monitor and the
PC keyboard, mouse, and speakers, picture below.

Mike.


----------



## Mike (Sep 28, 2019)

Hollydolly it is a HP 110-352na.

It has been a very good fast machine till it got sick, I just
hope that I can transfer all my stuff from it to the new one
when I get it.

Mike.


----------

